# TOSlink for Samsung TV Content,and sound effects shuts off AVR



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

When I hooked up my TV on the wall, quite a few people told me all I needed was one HDMI from TVDisplay to the AVR. Anyone familiar with these new Samsungs know about the side USB for Flash Videos and MP3 playability, not to mention the onboard TV Content Library. I tried to play a flash drive full of Mp3's but nothing. I saw the progress meter of the song on the TV screen but no sound. (thinking anything sound wise from the TV and any Video would come from the one HDMI.)  

Does that mean I now have to remove the TV from the wall, and connect a TOS optical cable from the TV to the AVR receiver to get that extra sound from the flash drive connected to the TV?
__________________________________________________

On another wierd issue...and the first time this has happened. I'm watching a Non-blu-ray DVD of Tom Cruise's Valkyrie, and in the beginning sequence when he's walking away from the general, then they get attacked...I heard about three or four loud booms from some guns, which completely shut off my receiver. What causes that? I turned it back on and this happened two more times in a few loud sequences. The AVR audio mode was in Dolby PLIIx at the time. 
Samsung A750 / 
Yamaha 665 7.2 ch AVR /
Hsu research VT-12 6.1 speakers w/200w Sub
Time-Warner cable DVR


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Does the manual have anything about this? I have one myself, but I tell ya... I have not even looked into it yet. :huh:


----------

